# Seeking employment in the Phoenix area



## ashleynapier (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm looking for a medical records or entry-level medical coding position in or around the Phoenix, Arizona area. 

--  A.A.S. - Applied Business w/a concentration in Health Care Management
--  Certificate - Health Care Reimbursement
--  CPC-A!

I have both clinical and administrative health care experience. I worked as an Aerospace Medical Technician in the Air Force, and as a Medical Records Scanning Technician on an Army base.

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## MANCODER (Jan 15, 2009)

*Phoenix jobs*

Ashley, Banner Health is currently in need of coders check out their website at www.bannerhealth.com and give this a try. If not you can call me nad I maybe able to direct you

Rick  @ 480-512-6088  or email mancoder@onmbb.com


----------

